# No resolution disciplines



## StriperAddict (Jan 3, 2020)

... but except for a few that do not apply, I thought John Lynch hit a homer with these hearty considerations. Enjoy, and Happy New Year !
----------------
I am one who historically has not dabbled in the "resolution" discipline. However I have some significant hopes for the new year. …(A person can dream, can’t they?)

*To drink something with the nutritional value of kombucha without it actually being kombucha. 

*To allow no more artificial plants into our home.

*When given the choice in a restaurant, that my grandchildren would often opt to sit next to "Pops." 

*To finally settle on which direction to part my hair. 

*To be as good a man as I was when my dog was alive. 

*To trust the electronic airline ticket on my phone and give up the paper one. 

*To trust "Christ in me" to be kinder in my heart to the arrogantly, self-entitled. 

*To explain to others more tangibly and accessibly how "Christ in me" can be lived out. 

*To not be one of the self-entitled. 

*To go forward into this new season in vulnerable trust of God without holding onto blame from the past. 

*To find a TV series as delightful as "Newsroom," written by someone as skillful and artful as Aaron Sorkin. 

*To be named vice-mayor of Marco Polo.

*To discover an enjoyable $10 bottle of wine. 

*To even more fervently wave to people as I come off my flight, as though I'm a celebrity or senator. 

*To trust "Christ in me" to be kind.

*To trust "Christ in me" to be kind, to me. 

*To still notice the hurting on my page and let them know they are seen. 

*To keep us from getting a cat. 

*To not be that loud, cliched, older guy who blames everything on everyone younger than him. 

*To trust a few others to protect me away from my self-protection. 

*To continue to not do any religious thing because I "should."

*To guard the heart of my weaker brother while enjoying my freedoms in near excess around the Pharisaical brother. 

*To write my next book. 

*To be in the moment, in whatever setting I am.

*To trust Christ's security in my insecurity.

*To figure out how to add a day to some speaking events to visit friends and historic downtown districts. 

*To have dinner with Bob Dylan, and my friend Jim Nagle, somewhere in downtown Detroit. 

*To be more playful.

*To write a one-man show.

*To travel with Stacey, as often as possible. 

*To keep pigeons from entering our home. 

*To convince those of influence in my life that I love them not for what they can do for me or because they are famous. 
    *To become a person of increasing influence, who others must convince that they love not because I'm famous. 

*To continue to be more tan than is medically prudent.

*To remember my long-time neighbor’s name, so I don’t have to smile, wave and yell some indefinably vague mumbling across the street to him after he has called out my name so clearly and confidently. (I believe I have called him Mitch, Guy, Mark, Stan and Walt. But all garbled enough so I couldn’t be held to any of them.)

*To sleep. 

*To convince others that Jesus has made them enough.

*To convince others that they are fully righteous, already.

*To convince others they are endlessly loved and liked by our God. 

*To convince others that Jesus is not difficult to know. 

*To convince others there is nothing we have done that the cross didn't anticipate. 

*To celebrate others as often and as extravagantly as my wife would like. 

*To convince the younger that vulnerability, authenticity, and community are indispensable. 

*To convince those who do not believe as I do, that I am safe.

*To eat more pie and actually lose weight. 

*To mature into the person my Facebook friends believe I am.

~Happy and sacred New Year my dear friends.


----------



## Israel (Jan 3, 2020)

Not sure "to keep us from getting a cat"...means.


Having, as long as I remember, fallen on the side of being "dog lover", I erroneously always considered any inclination to "things cat"... as a treachery. (To both myself and dogs) I have been delighted to learn how wrong I have been, and this despite what would appear the most sincere invitation to chaos and antinomianism.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Israel said:


> Not sure "to keep us from getting a cat"...means.
> 
> 
> Having, as long as I remember, fallen on the side of being "dog lover", I erroneously always considered any inclination to "things cat"... as a treachery. (To both myself and dogs) I have been delighted to learn how wrong I have been, and this despite what would appear the most sincere invitation to chaos and antinomianism.





> Having, as long as I remember, fallen on the side of being "dog lover", I erroneously always considered any inclination to "things cat"... as a treachery.


Same with me.
Once I learned to accept that the cat was in charge and not me, I have come to really respect and enjoy their "I don't give a crap what you say" attitude.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 3, 2020)

Tongue in cheek I'm sure. 

Me, I enjoy the 'lil beasts.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 8, 2020)

Funny the topic came up. I will try to keep this short. Hunting trip about 4 years ago. The wife and I decided to go for breakfast after the hunt at a small restaurant in Twiggs County called the ShortStop. When we got out of the car we heard this very loud meow. A little kitten showed up at my feet, screaming, and followed me into the restaurant. Somebody just dumped him out. I had two indoor dogs at the time but, the wife wanted this cat. So, took him back to the camper with us for the rest of the trip and then home. That cat loved the dogs and was best friends with my 130lb lab/rott mix. The lab/rott mix died in November of 2019. That cat has taken its place. Follows me all over the house. Sleeps on my lap while I watch tv, plays fetch and hide and seek. My daughter in law stated one day, "I never took you for a cat person." Well, I guess I am. The cat's name, Short Stop.  I don't know if I will ever get another dog...or cat. Just too painful when they go. I am enjoying the time with Short Stop.


----------

